# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  cubierta apropiada para invernadero

## angel01

Hola, estoy insteresado en poner un pequeño invernadero de claveles en la ciudad de Arequipa- Perú - Irrigación Majes. quisiera que me puedan informar cual es el material mas adecuada para la cubierta. gracias por sus respuestas montalvo900@hotmail.comTemas similares: FABRICAMOS FILM DE PLOLITLENO PARA INVERNADERO, MANTAS DE POLIETILENO EN PEBD PARA RESERVORIOS AGRICOLAS

----------


## Enrique

Hola Angel, en clavel no es indispensable el uso de cubierta, pero si has decidido ponerla, Luis Morocho te puede ayudar, contactalo al 964893984, de parte mía.
Saludos y suerte

----------

